# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  9 Ιουνίου 2008 - Apple WWDC

## murex

Με 20 μόλις μέρες πριν την έναρξη του WWDC 2008 (Apple Worldwide Developers Conference) Ξεκινάω ένα καινούριο νηματάκι για:

1) Φήμες, επιθυμίες, προβλέψεις πριν

2) Συζήτηση για τις ανακοινώσεις που θα γίνουν στο συνέδριο μετά.


*Μέχρι στιγμής:*  :Thinking: 

 Το συνέδριο είναι για πρώτη φορά *Sold Out*. Είναι σχεδόν σίγουρη η ανακοίνωση νέου iPhone Θα μιλήσει ο Jobs κατά την έναρξη (σιγά το νέο!!!!!), 9/6 στις 10:00 τοπική ώρα, δηλαδή 20:00 δική μας.



*Τι περιμένω;*  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Ανακοίνωση του νέου λειτουργικού 10.6, χαρακτηριστικά και αναμενόμενη ημερομηνία κυκλοφορίας (συνήθως 2 χρόνια μετά).GPS στο iPhoneΝέα, νέα νεά μοντέλα μακ, όχι ανανέωση, νέα.Παιχνιδομηχανή apple???? (Ανέλπιστο)

Ακούω τα δικά σας θέλω...

----------


## georginos

Θέλω 
-iphone 2.0 3G με GPS,3mp κάμερα με φλας,ανοιχτό bluetooth και video recording..
-macbook ανασχεδιασμένο με αλουμίνιο,multitouch και φωτιζόμενο πληκτρολόγιο.

Αυτά..

----------


## tsopanos

iPhone θα έρθει, MMS όμως δεν θα χει  :Smile: 

........Auto merged post: tsopanos πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 47 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Δύσκολο για 10.6

Αν ήταν θα είχε κυκλοφορήσει το 10.5.3 πριν την WWDC.

----------


## Wolverine

Cinema displays καινούριες. 
νέο Macbook.
iPhone 2
Αυτά

----------


## tsopanos

Παιδιά πολλά σαν να είναι αυτά.

Σίγουρα όμως μπορούμε να αποκλείσουμε το Macbook. Όλες οι προβλέψεις λένε για τρίτο τρίμηνο του 08. ια cinema displays δεν μπορώ να πω. 

Σίγουρο όμως είναι το iPhone.

----------


## giorgos_k

Και μια ανανέωση στο hardware των imac δε θα μας χάλαγε.. Οι τωρινοί δεν φοράνε Penryn σωστά? 
Εννοείται iphone και cinema displays!

----------


## tsopanos

Δύσκολα για καινούριους iMac... Αφού μόλις πρόσφατα φορέσανε 45nm επεξεργαστές.

----------


## prodromosfan

ρε παιδια 



> You can still get all the great content from WWDC 2008. Session videos will be available to purchase on iTunes shortly after the conference


αλλος τροπος να δουμε το keynote με τον Jobs υπαρχει?

----------


## Billias

Αυτα τα sessions που λεει δεν αφορουν το keynote (το οποιο φυσικα θα δωθει δωρεαν), αλλα αλλες παρουσιασεις των μηχανικων της Apple σε developers.
Η WWDC δεν ειναι μονο το keynote αλλωστε αλλα ενας τροπος ενημερωσης των developers.Σκεψου κατι σαν σεμιναρια

----------


## prodromosfan

σορρυ αλλα νομιζα οτι ισχυε και για το keynote αυτο το επι πληρωμοις
αρα απο ιστοσελιδα της apple to keynote

----------


## murex

Για να μάθετε τα νέα πρώτοι:
http://www.macrumorslive.com/

Δίνει σε μορφή κειμένου τα πάντα, ζωντανά από το Keynote speech του Steve. Συνήθως την επόμενη μέρα η apple δίνει το βίντεο. :Smile:

----------


## Drcat73

Ίσως παρουσιαστεί και νέα συσκευή τύπου "pocket pc", "palmtop", σε στυλ iphone με μεγαλύτερη οθόνη και φυσικά mac os.Λέτε να έχουμε Newton νούμερο 2; :Wink:

----------


## sansara

To keynote βγαινει στο site της apple 1-2 ωρες μετα το τελος της παρουσιασης...   :Smile:

----------


## Wolverine

Πάντως και το Mac mini χρειάζεται μια αναβάθμιση (που πιστεύω ότι θα γίνει απλά μπορεί όχι τώρα). Επίσης θα ήθελα να δω την Apple να βγάζει κάτι ανάλογο του asus eeepc. Προσωπικά θέλω κάτι πολύ μικρό να έχω μαζί μου και το Air στις 13,3” ε δεν είναι και το μικρότερο δυνατό. Αλλά μάλλον κάτι τέτοιο θα αργήσει.

----------


## tsopanos

Παίδες να μην ξεχνάμε ότι αυτό είναι ένα Devloper Conference δεν είναι MacWorld Expo. Γι αυτό τον λόγο, νομίζω ότι πέρα από το (σχεδόν σίγουρο πλέον) iPhone 3G δεν θα δούμε άλλα σημαντικά hardware προίόντα. Σε συνδυασμό με τις φήμες για ανανέωση της γραμμής MacBook μάλλον θα έχουμε μια παρουσίαση προϊόντων το φθινόπωρο.

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Όντως είναι υποκειμενικά, έχεις δίκιο.
> 
> Μην ξεχνάμε όμως ότι το WiFi δεν έει φτάσει στον βαθμό εξάπλωσης που χρειάζεται με αποτέλεσμα η συσκευή να είναι πρακτικά άχρηστη χωρίς μια mobile broadbang (3G+) σύνδεση.
> 
> Δοκίμασε να σερφάρεις με GPRS και τα λέμε


Σίγουρα ο βαθμός εξάπλωσης του wifi δεν είναι καθόλου ικανοποιητικός ώστε να πεις πως έχω μια συσκευή με την οποία όπου κι αν βρίσκομαι έχω internet (ας είναι καλά οι ISP που δίνουν ρούτερ με ενεργοποιημένο και ξεκλείδωτο WAN). Αλλά μέχρι κι αυτό είναι υποκειμενικό. Σπάνια έχω ανοίξει το WiFi του iphone ενώ βρίσκομαι έξω.

Μια φορά μου χρειάστηκε πραγματικά στη ζωή μου, η οποία ημέρα ήταν προχθες, και τσουκ μια χαρά βρήκα ξεκλείδωτο ασύρματο δίκτυο  :Whistle:

----------


## haHa

> εντωμεταξυ στην Ελλαδα και γενικοτερα στην Ευρωπη τουλαχιστον , τα rates ειναι ιδια τι ειναι 3g, τι ειναι απλο gprs ή edge .





> Ε όχι δα, μην τα παραλέμε κιόλας.
> 
> Επειδή σερφάρω εντατικά με το κινητό μου είναι λόγος ικανός και αναγκαίος γιανα είμαι καρφωμένος στο 3G. Η διαφορά είναι μεγάλη.
> 
> Και η διαφορά γίνεται τεράστια όταν πάμε από το 3G (384Kbps) στο 3G+ (HSDPA, 3.6Mbps) όπου μειώνεται κατά 1/5 η καθυστέρηση επεξεργασίας πακέτων (από 10ms πάμε στα 2ms), μειώνοντας το roundtrip time .


Οπου rates αναφερομουν οχι στην ταχυτητα, αλλα στις χρεωσεις!!!! (σαν δικαιολογια που ειχε ακουστει απο πολλους, οταν ειχε βγει το πρωτο iPhone χωρις 3g και ελεγαν "τι να το κανεις το 3g, ειναι πανακριβο!" 
Ενω στην πραγματικοτητα η χρεωση του ειναι ιδια με το gprs. Αφηστε που υπαρχουν οπως εχουμε πει κολπακια για 3g surfing -οχι βεβαια σε ολες τις σελιδες- χωρις περιορισμο ογκου με μονο 3-4 ευρω το μηνα!)

........Auto merged post: haHa πρόσθεσε 39 λεπτά και 57 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> ...Μήπως επειδή θα υποστηρίζεται με εγγύηση και σέρβις από την Vodafone?


Απο τα πιο σημαντικα!

Λογικα θα ειναι με 2 χρονια εγγυηση (σε αντιθεση με τα ολα τα υπολοιπα προιοντα της apple) γιατι οτι κινητο διαθετει η vodafone του δινει 2 χρονια εγγυηση!

----------


## haHa

Aνακοινώθηκαν οι τιμές απο Vodafone Ελλαδας

*
499 για το 8 GB
569 για το 16 GB..* 
*Tιμες χωρίς συμβόλαιο*

http://www.vodafone.gr/portal/client...on?pageId=3361


Καλες ειναι! (για νομιμη χρηση, χωρις αγχος τελωνειου, με 2 χρονια εγγυηση κλπ)

----------


## nickolas2005

και 70ε παραπανω για διπλάσια χωριτικότητα δεν ειναι και πολλά..

Για το συγκεκριμένο κινητό νομίζω οτι ειναι πολυ καλές οι τιμές.

----------


## steli0s

Καλή η τιμή για Ελλαδα.
Εγω προσωπικα προτιμησα να παρω το παλιο τελικα 8gb με 330€.
Μου αρεσε πιο πολυ το αλουμινιο και δεν νομιζω να εδινα 200 παραπανω για εγγυηση, gps και πλαστικο πισω!

----------


## tsopanos

iphone 3G yessss!!!!

Από την στιγμή που είχε ανακοινωθεί το πρώτο iPhone στο Macworld 2007 είχα ονειρευτεί την στιγμή έλευσης του 3G. Και παρότι είμαι πιστός και αμετανόητος οπαδός του Δαγκωμένου Μήλου (κανονικά θα είχα ταξιδέψει USA για να κατασκηνώσω απέξω) συγκρατήθηκα να μάζεψα τα Ευρά μου γι αυτή τη συσκευούλα που επιτέλους είναι εδώ!

Και αν πιστέψουμε και τις (βάσιμες) φήμες, η πολυπόθητη συσκευούλα θα είναι διαθέσιμη μέσα στον Ιούλιο, ακόμη και στην Ελλάδα (ω ναι, καλά διαβάσατε).


Για μένα δεν τίθεται θέμα σύγκρισης μεταξύ 2G και 3G iPhone. Από την μια παίρνεις "μαύρη" συσκευή, που αν σου χαλάσει την πετάς στα σκουπίδια, που δεν μπορείς να την χαρείς παρά μόνο αν τσιμπήσεις κανένα ελεύθερο WiFi (πιό συχνά θα βλέπεις άστρο να πέφτει).

Αντίθετα, τώρα θα την πάρουμε ολονόμιμη, από ελληνικό πάροχο, με HSDPA 3.6Mbps, GPS και χίλια δύο άλλα καλούδια που θα μας αποκαλυφτούν με τις επόμενες εκδόσεις SW. Και το πιο σημαντικό: Με εγγύηση.

Ναι, για όλα αυτά αξίζουν και παρααξίζουν τα παραπανίσια λεφτά. Ειδικά για το 16GB είναι σχετικά λίγα (λιγότερα από 100Ε).

----------


## RyDeR

Πολύ καλή τιμή...

[action=RyDeR]πρέπει να το πάρει...  :Twisted Evil: [/action]

----------


## Mouse Potato

570€ για κινητό;;  :Shocked:  NO WAY!

Πάνε οι εποχές που έδινα τα 600αρια και 700αρια για κινητά. Ένα ολόκληρο pc παίρνω με τόσα λεφτά! Ας δώσω 50-100 ευρώ παραπάνω να πάρω λάπτοπ  :Wink:

----------


## nikostheater

> 570€ για κινητό;;  NO WAY!
> 
> Πάνε οι εποχές που έδινα τα 600αρια και 700αρια για κινητά. Ένα ολόκληρο pc παίρνω με τόσα λεφτά! Ας δώσω 50-100 ευρώ παραπάνω να πάρω λάπτοπ


Aυτη η συσκευή δέν είναι απλώς ένα κινητο.. :Wink:

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Aυτη η συσκευή δέν είναι απλώς ένα κινητο..


Εμένα μου λες φίλε μου...  :Wink: 

(Ίσως αυτά τα λέω γιατί έχω ήδη το παλιό το iPhone... Ποιος ξέρει  :Whistle: )

----------


## djuan1988

> Aυτη η συσκευή δέν είναι απλώς ένα κινητο..


Τι ακριβώς είναι???

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Τι ακριβώς είναι???


Δεν το εξέφρασε ο φίλος μας σωστά. Είναι ένα smartphone*!!

*

*Spoiler:*




			Όχι όπως τα υπόλοιπα stupidphones  :Sneer:  :Sneer:  :All cards:  :Crazy:

----------


## djuan1988

> Δεν το εξέφρασε ο φίλος μας σωστά. Είναι ένα smartphone*!!
> 
> *
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			Όχι όπως τα υπόλοιπα stupidphones


Ναι το ξέρω ρε συ απλά το είπα με μια δόση ειρωνίας  :Whistle: ...

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Ναι το ξέρω ρε συ απλά το είπα με μια δόση ειρωνίας ...


Me 2  :Wink:

----------


## dd68

Διαβαζα ενα αρθρο στο macworld και ξενερωσα αρκετα αν ισχυσει....
Λεει οτι το 3g iphone θα πρεπει να ενεργοποιηται στην at&t  κατα την αγορα...
Δεν θελω να δωσω τοσα λεφτα στην vodafone .....

Πηγη
http://www.macworld.com/article/1340...ctivation.html

----------


## ownagE_

Το εχω διαβασει κι εγω.
Λογικα πρεπει να ισχυει  :Sad: 
Γι'αυτο μαλλον κατεβασαν τοσο και την τιμη..

----------


## Mouse Potato

Ε ναι...! Λογικό μου ακούγεται... Ας κάνουμε community λοιπόν οι "παλιοί" με τα μη-3G κινητά μας  :Whistle:

----------


## tsopanos

> 570€ για κινητό;;  NO WAY!


Είναι πολύ λιγότερα από την τιμή που ζητάγανε παρόμοια κινητά την στιγμή του λανσαρίσματος (Ν95, HTC και λοιποί)

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Είναι πολύ λιγότερα από την τιμή που ζητάγανε παρόμοια κινητά την στιγμή του λανσαρίσματος (Ν95, HTC και λοιποί)


Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο... Αλλά αυτό σίγουρα δεν θα με κάνει να το προτιμήσω  :One thumb up:

----------


## tsopanos

> Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο... Αλλά αυτό σίγουρα δεν θα με κάνει να το προτιμήσω


Καλά, σίγουρα αυτό είναι δική σου υπόθεση. Απλά νιώθω "χρέος" μου να υπερασπιστώ το iPhone  γιατί παίζει στην κατηγορία super-duper smartphones και εκεί, βρίσκεται στην κάτω μεριά της διαβάθμισης τιμής.

Πλέον, το συναγωνίζονται μόνο κάποια Nseries και HTC. Αλλά σίγουρα από άποψη τιμής θα είναι σητν καλύτερη περίπτωση λίγο ακριβότερα.

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Καλά, σίγουρα αυτό είναι δική σου υπόθεση. Απλά νιώθω "χρέος" μου να υπερασπιστώ το iPhone  γιατί παίζει στην κατηγορία super-duper smartphones και εκεί, βρίσκεται στην κάτω μεριά της διαβάθμισης τιμής.
> 
> Πλέον, το συναγωνίζονται μόνο κάποια Nseries και HTC. Αλλά σίγουρα από άποψη τιμής θα είναι σητν καλύτερη περίπτωση λίγο ακριβότερα.


Η αναλογία απόδοσης-τιμής για το iPhone είναι πολύ καλή και δεν χωράει αμφισβήτηση. Αλλά κακά τα ψέματα. To μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό αυτών που θα τσιμπησουν το iPhone, θα το κάνουν μόνο και μόνο για την εμφάνιση και την "μούρη" - όπως άλλωστε είχα κάνει κι εγώ όμως μετά μετατράπηκε σε μια πολύ εύχρηστη αλλά ταυτόχρονα "όμορφη" συσκευή -.

Ξαναλέω ότι όλα αυτά τα λέω επειδή έχω iphone (το παλιό) και έχω καταλάβει τι εστί smartphone. Αν βρισκόμουν σε άλλη θέση τότε (μάλλον) θα είχα διαφορετικές απόψεις και θα περίμενα πως και πως να το φέρει αυτή η vodafone  :Cool:

----------


## iced

> To μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό αυτών που θα τσιμπησουν το iPhone, θα το κάνουν μόνο και μόνο για την εμφάνιση και την "μούρη" - όπως άλλωστε είχα κάνει κι εγώ όμως μετά μετατράπηκε σε μια πολύ εύχρηστη αλλά ταυτόχρονα "όμορφη" συσκευή -.


Δεν εχω κανει κατι μαζι σου αλλα γιατι παντα να εξισωνουμε καποια πραγματα δεν μπορω να τι καταλαβω... Δηλαδη εχω που δεν ασχλουμουν καν με κινητα και μολις το ειδα επαθα σοκ απο την ομορφια και την διεπαφη να αισθανομαι εξωγηινος??

Δεν το πηραν ολοι για την μουρη και ειμαι βεβαιος για αυτο... Αν το παμε ετσι εχουν ολοι μια ωραια κοπελα για την μουρη και μονο.. Δεν παει ετσι

Φιλικα τα λεω ολα, μην παρεξηγηθω

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Δεν εχω κανει κατι μαζι σου αλλα γιατι παντα να εξισωνουμε καποια πραγματα δεν μπορω να τι καταλαβω... Δηλαδη εχω που δεν ασχλουμουν καν με κινητα και μολις το ειδα επαθα σοκ απο την ομορφια και την διεπαφη να αισθανομαι εξωγηινος??
> 
> Δεν το πηραν ολοι για την μουρη και ειμαι βεβαιος για αυτο... Αν το παμε ετσι εχουν ολοι μια ωραια κοπελα για την μουρη και μονο.. Δεν παει ετσι
> 
> Φιλικα τα λεω ολα, μην παρεξηγηθω


Κατ' αρχήν δεν είπα ότι όλοι το πήραν για την ομορφιά, αλλά οι περισσότεροι (όσο η κριτική μου σκέψη μου το επιτρέπει). Απλά το κινητό δεν είναι συσκευή "ομορφιάς". Το κινητό πρέπει να είναι πρώτα εργαλείο (υποκειμενικό γιατί έχει πολλές έννοιες το "εργαλείο" σαν όρος για τον καθένα μας) και μετά όμορφο. Δεν κατακρίνω κανέναν που το πήρε για ομορφιά (άλλωστε ανέφερα ότι κι εγώ γι αυτό το πήρα). Ήθελα ν' αναφέρω στο παραπάνω ποστ μου ότι λίγοι είναι αυτοί που κοιτάζουν την αναλογία λειτουργικότητας-τιμής στο iPhone  :One thumb up: 

Φιλικά, as always  :Smile:

----------


## nickolas2005

Δεν άντεξα να μην το βάλω.. λολ

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Δεν άντεξα να μην το βάλω.. λολ


 :Shocked:  :Shocked: 
Από το iPhone θα ξεκινήσει η Επανάσταση!

----------


## ownagE_

:ROFL:   :Respekt:

----------


## steli0s

Χαχαχα τέλειο!

----------


## iloxos

> Η αναλογία απόδοσης-τιμής για το iPhone είναι πολύ καλή και δεν χωράει αμφισβήτηση. Αλλά κακά τα ψέματα. To μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό αυτών που θα τσιμπησουν το iPhone, θα το κάνουν μόνο και μόνο για την εμφάνιση και την "μούρη" - όπως άλλωστε είχα κάνει κι εγώ όμως μετά μετατράπηκε σε μια πολύ εύχρηστη αλλά ταυτόχρονα "όμορφη" συσκευή -.
> 
> Ξαναλέω ότι όλα αυτά τα λέω επειδή έχω iphone (το παλιό) και έχω καταλάβει τι εστί smartphone. Αν βρισκόμουν σε άλλη θέση τότε (μάλλον) θα είχα διαφορετικές απόψεις και θα περίμενα πως και πως να το φέρει αυτή η vodafone


δηλαδή τί κανεις με το Iphone και έχεις πάθει πλάκα;;; (κάτοχος stupidphone) :Thinking: 

570 = 2 EeeePC... :Whistle:

----------


## edge_xania

Ρε παιδια αν ημουν Apple θα επαιρνα αυτην την φωτο για να κανω διαφημιση...!!!

----------


## haHa

> δηλαδή τί κανεις με το Iphone και έχεις πάθει πλάκα;;; (κάτοχος stupidphone)
> 
> 570 = 2 EeeePC...


Το eeeepc δε νομιζω να παιρνει τηλεφωνα ουτε να χωραει στην τσεπη σου!!!  :Razz: 

Αλλο πραγμα το ενα,αλλο το αλλο.


Το iPhone πρεπει να συγκρινεται με αλλα κινητα, που εχουν παρομοια μεγαλη οθονη και παρομοια μεγαλη μνημη(το 8 GΒ  κοστιζει 499 ευρω)..
H τιμη του ειναι μια χαρα συγκρινομενο με αλλα high end κινητα.

----------


## kadronarxis

Φοβερή φώτο με την Παπαρήγα!
Απίστευτη!
Θα την έφαγαν τα αυτιά πάρτο πάρτο, το αγόρασε και αυτή.
Σιγά μην έχει κάψα με τα κινητά.

άντε γερά.

----------


## haHa

Και να φανταστειτε οτι η φωτο κυκλοφορει εδω και κανα τριμηνο!!!
Απο τους πρωτοπορους η Παπαρηγα!

----------


## iced

Οντως ειναι παλια φωτο... Μολις το ειδα μπηκα αμεσως γιατι νομιζα οτι ειναι καινουρια!!

Και να φανταστειτε ειναι μεσα στην νομιμοτητα, jailbreak κτλ κτλ!!

Το επομενο βημα ειναι να μας γραψει για προβλημα συγχρονισμου του  iphone σε δυο διαφορετικους υπολογιστες!!!

----------


## haHa

> Το επομενο βημα ειναι να μας γραψει για προβλημα συγχρονισμου του  iphone σε δυο διαφορετικους υπολογιστες!!!


Αυτα ειναι απλα πραγματα ,τα γνωριζει!!

Βασικα η Παπαρηγα ανηκει στην iPhone Dev Team!!  :ROFL: 
Προσπαθει να φτιαξει το jailbreak του iPhone 3g!! :ROFL:

----------


## nickolas2005

/\ /\ /\ /\ 

lol :Razz:

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Αυτα ειναι απλα πραγματα ,τα γνωριζει!!
> 
> Βασικα η Παπαρηγα ανηκει στην iPhone Dev Team!! 
> Προσπαθει να φτιαξει το jailbreak του iPhone 3g!!


 :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

Εγώ άλλα μαθαίνω... Έχει "πάρε-δώσε" με τον κύριο Jobs έχω ακούσει (developer κι έτσι  :Cool: )  :Whistle:   :Laughing:

----------


## Οβελίξ

Η τεχνολογία είναι του λαού   :Biggrin:

----------


## tsopanos

> δηλαδή τί κανεις με το Iphone και έχεις πάθει πλάκα;;; (κάτοχος stupidphone)
> 
> 570 = 2 EeeePC...


Ωραία. Εσύ λοιπόν αγόρασε eeepc και έχε το μαζί σου κάθε μέρα, ακόμα και όταν πηγαίνεις για καφέ  :ROFL: 

........Auto merged post: tsopanos πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 37 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Φοβερή φώτο με την Παπαρήγα!
> Απίστευτη!
> Θα την έφαγαν τα αυτιά πάρτο πάρτο, το αγόρασε και αυτή.
> Σιγά μην έχει κάψα με τα κινητά.
> 
> άντε γερά.


Προσπαθήστε να πιάσετε το νόημα σε όλο του το μεγαλείο:

- είναι ΓΓ του "κομμουντιστικού κόμματος", κόπτεται για την υπεράσπιση των "συμφερόντων του λαού έναντι των πολυεθνικών"
- έχει κινητό
- έχει το πιο μουράτο κινητό, το οποίου τις δυνατότητες θα χρησιμοποιεί στο 3%
- έχει προϊόν "κορωνίδα" της καταναλωτικής κοινωνίας, προϊόν πολυεθνικής
- το προϊόν είναι ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΟ (jailbroken)

τι άλλο να πω


Λοιπόν, στο συλλαλητήριο κατά της ακρίβειας στο Σύνταγμα (19/6) συμμετείχε και η Αλέκα:

http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?ln...8&lngDtrID=251

_
Στο συλλαλητήριο μετείχε και η γγ της ΚΕ του ΚΚΕ Αλέκα Παπαρήγα η οποία δήλωσε πως «ο αγώνας κατά της ακρίβειας που πρέπει να ενταθεί δεν θα έχει αποτελέσματα αν δεν συνδυαστεί με τον αγώνα για να βγουν στην επιφάνεια όλα όσα λέγονται περί υγιούς και μη υγιούς ανταγωνισμού. Πρέπει να ξέρουμε ότι ο αντίπαλος δεν πλήττει μόνο τα λαϊκά συμφέροντα, ξέρει καλά και να κοροϊδεύει»_

Μάλλον απήυδησε γιατί θέλει να πάρει iphone3G και δεν μπορεί.

----------


## nickolas2005

Είναι "αμερικάνικο" (κατα βάση) κινητό και το πήρε κατα πάσα πιθανότητα απο εκεί.. :Razz:

----------


## iloxos

Δεν καταλάβατε...

ρωτάω γιατί δεν ξέρω τί προσφέρει ένα smart phone σε σχέση με ένα απλό και κοστίζει όσο 2 μινι ή ένα πολύ φτηνό λάπτοπ...

ερώτηση κάνω.

----------


## Οβελίξ

Ρε σεις τι την πέφτετε στην Παπαρήγα? Είδε εκει το Made in China και νόμιζε ότι ειναι προϊόν της Επανάστασης του Λαού. 

iloxos, 
ολες οι απαντησεις βρισκονται στο θρεντ τούτο.

----------


## DrEthernet

Μάλλον η Αλέκα διάβασε το σατιρικό μυθιστόρημα, που έχει γράψει ο Λένος Χρηστίδης με ψευδώνημο, _Ο Πάγος ή πώς να απολαμβάνετε τα αγαθά του καπιταλισμού χωρίς να χάνετε από τα μάτια σας το στρατηγικό όραμα της αταξικής κοινωνίας_

----------


## kadronarxis

Υπάρχει και η περίπτωση να μην είναι δικό της και απλά να το δανείστηκε από συνάδελφο.
 :Razz:

----------


## arkara

> Το eeeepc δε νομιζω να παιρνει τηλεφωνα ουτε να χωραει στην τσεπη σου!!! 
> 
> Αλλο πραγμα το ενα,αλλο το αλλο.
> 
> 
> Το iPhone πρεπει να συγκρινεται με αλλα κινητα, που εχουν παρομοια μεγαλη οθονη και παρομοια μεγαλη μνημη(το 8 GΒ  κοστιζει 499 ευρω)..
> H τιμη του ειναι μια χαρα συγκρινομενο με αλλα high end κινητα.


πάντως έχοντας δεί το iphone σε δράση μπορώ να πω οτι δεν με εξέπληξε, κολλάει συνέχεια και δεν κάτι τπτ φοβερό.
θα προτιμούσα τα eeepc.
μπορεί να είναι λίγο πιο "κουμούτσα" αλλά μπορεί να κάνει πολλά περισσότερα, και μπορείς να το έχεις συνεχώς μαζί σου.

----------


## nickolas2005

To Κολλαει δεν μπορώ να το φανταστώ... Δεν μου εχει τύχει ποτέ.

Συγκρινετε ενα λαπτοπ με ενα κινητό? Συγκρίνουμε ομοια με όμοια.. :Wink:

----------


## iloxos

14 σελίδες και ακόμα δεν καταλαβα...

οκ έχω ipod. οκ έχω σπέσιαλ - ρίχνω γκόμενα - κινητό. το ιντερνετ βολεύει; υπάρχει κάτι άλλο;

----------


## DrEthernet

ρε παιδιά, που κυκλοφορούν αυτές οι γκόμενες που πέφτουν με κινητά, laptop κτλ? μάλλον σε λάθος μέρη κυκλοφορώ...

----------


## iced

Ε αμα ο αλλος ειναι ασχετος και βαζει οτι του κατεβει πιθανο να κολλαει..

........Auto merged post: iced πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 49 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> ρε παιδιά, που κυκλοφορούν αυτές οι γκόμενες που πέφτουν με κινητά, laptop κτλ? μάλλον σε λάθος μέρη κυκλοφορώ...


Στο σχολειο και ιδιαιτερα στο γυμνασιο!

----------


## Οβελίξ

iloxos
δεν είναι όλα τα προϊόντα για όλους. Αν το εχεις δει, το έχεις πασπατέψει, το έχεις χαζέψει και δεν σου λέει τίποτα, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να πας παρακάτω. Πας στο δια ταύτα. Δεν σου αρέσει/δεν σε βολεύει, τέλος.

Είναι άτοπο να ζητάς να σου πει κάποιος γιατί είναι καλό το iphone αν τα κριτήρια αγοράς σου δεν είναι αυτά της συγκεκριμένης συσκευής. 

Υ.Γ.
Δεν είχα ποτέ γκόμενα που να εντυπωσιαζόταν/έπεφτε από κινητό. Ίσως επειδή ποτέ δεν έψαχνα στα σκουπίδια  :Biggrin:

----------


## DrEthernet

> Ε αμα ο αλλος ειναι ασχετος και βαζει οτι του κατεβει πιθανο να κολλαει..
> 
> ........Auto merged post: iced πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 49 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> 
> Στο σχολειο και ιδιαιτερα στο γυμνασιο!


Ένας λόγος παραπάνω να απαγορευτούν τα κινητά στα σχολεία. Κι επί τη ευκαιρία, να επαναφέρουν και τις σχολικές στολές...

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Ένας λόγος παραπάνω να απαγορευτούν τα κινητά στα σχολεία. Κι επί τη ευκαιρία, να επαναφέρουν και τις σχολικές στολές...




Off Topic


		Τι προχωρημένες ιδέες είναι αυτές. Πετάχτε ρε τα άι φον και τις μακακίες... Σήματα καπνού κι όλοι είμαστε ευχαριστημένοι  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## iloxos

> iloxos
> δεν είναι όλα τα προϊόντα για όλους. Αν το εχεις δει, το έχεις πασπατέψει, το έχεις χαζέψει και δεν σου λέει τίποτα, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να πας παρακάτω. Πας στο δια ταύτα. Δεν σου αρέσει/δεν σε βολεύει, τέλος.
> 
> Είναι άτοπο να ζητάς να σου πει κάποιος γιατί είναι καλό το iphone αν τα κριτήρια αγοράς σου δεν είναι αυτά της συγκεκριμένης συσκευής. 
> 
> Υ.Γ.
> Δεν είχα ποτέ γκόμενα που να εντυπωσιαζόταν/έπεφτε από κινητό. Ίσως επειδή ποτέ δεν έψαχνα στα σκουπίδια


Ίσα ίσα που μ αρέσει και αισθητικά και θέλω το iphone για το τραμ-μετρό. Απλώς ρωτάω μην βαράτε.

ΥΓ παιδιά μπορεί εσείς όχι αλλά υπάρχουν ορισμένοι που πετάνε το κινητό-κουμούτσα-μινιpc στο κέντρο στο τραπέζι για άλλους λόγους. έχω βρει πολλούς με symbian που δεν ήξεραν καν πως στέλνουν μύνημα...

ΥΓ2 σκουπιδογκόμενα;;;;  :Shocked:

----------


## Mouse Potato

> AT&T customers who are not eligible for an upgrade discount can buy the iPhone 3G for $399 for 8GB model, or $499 for a 16GB version, under a two-year contract. *Customers who purchase the phone without a contract would pay $599 for 8GB or $699 for a 16GB.*
> 
> 
> http://news.cnet.com/8301-10784_3-99...l?tag=nefd.top


Τελικά το δολλάριο έγινε ευρώ και με το παραπάνω κι όλας....

σύμφωνα με την τρέχουσα ισοτιμία:

599.00 USD=379.642 EUR
&
699.00 USD=442.896 EUR  :Whistle:

----------


## haHa

> Τελικά το δολλάριο έγινε ευρώ και με το παραπάνω κι όλας....
> 
> σύμφωνα με την τρέχουσα ισοτιμία:
> 
> 599.00 USD=379.642 EUR
> &
> 699.00 USD=442.896 EUR


Ξεχνας και το ΦΠΑ που εχουμε την Ελλαδα..

Οι τιμες Αμερικης που αναφερεις ειναι χωρις φορο.
Οποτε για να ειναι δικαιη η συγκριση, πρεπει να να αναφερεις και τις τιμες Ελλαδας χωρις ΦΠΑ (-19%).

Τιμες Ελλαδας χωρις ΦΠΑ:

419 ευρω για το 8GB
478 ευρω για το 16GB





*
Δηλαδη το iPhone στην Ελλαδα ειναι ελαχιστα ακριβοτερα (~40 ευρω) απο οτι στην Αμερικη..* Πολυ μικρη διαφορα..

Γεγονος που δικαιολογειται και απο τις διακυμανσεις της ισοτιμιας του ευρω-δολλαριου (πχ πριν 20 μερες που παρουσιαστηκε το iPhone η διαφορα θα ηταν ακομα μικροτερη, λογω οτι το δολλάριο έπεσε κι αλλο στο μεταξυ)
και απο πιθανους φορους εισαγωγης..

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Ξεχνας και το ΦΠΑ που εχουμε την Ελλαδα..
> 
> Οι τιμες Αμερικης που αναφερεις ειναι χωρις φορο.
> Οποτε για να ειναι δικαιη η συγκριση, πρεπει να να αναφερεις και τις τιμες Ελλαδας χωρις ΦΠΑ.
> 
> Τιμες Ελλαδας χωρις ΦΠΑ:
> 
> 419 ευρω για το 8GB
> 478 ευρω για το 16GB


Σωστός, πες το κι έτσι...  :Wink:

----------


## haHa

Μια ενημέρωση:

ενος φιλου μου χαλασε η μιση οθονη αφης(χωρις λογο-πεσιμο , απλα σταματησε να δουλευει το touch στη μιση οθονη) πριν 2-3 εβδομαδες.. Το κινητο ηταν αγορασμενο απο Αμερικη και ηταν jailbroken κλπ..

Για καλη του τυχη πηγαινε ενας φιλος του Αμερικη και γυρναγε σε 1 εβδομαδα. Ετσι του εδωσε το iPhone και αυτος πηγε σε applestore , οπου του το αντικατεστησαν χωρις πολλα-πολλα παρολο που ηταν jailbroken..

Μια χαρα!!

----------


## Mouse Potato

:Shocked: 
Μωρέ μπράβο... Έβαλαν μυαλό


*Spoiler:*




			Μήπως δεν το είδαν;  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## RyDeR

> Μια ενημέρωση:
> 
> ενος φιλου μου χαλασε η μιση οθονη αφης(χωρις λογο-πεσιμο , απλα σταματησε να δουλευει το touch στη μιση οθονη) πριν 2-3 εβδομαδες.. Το κινητο ηταν αγορασμενο απο Αμερικη και ηταν jailbroken κλπ..
> 
> Για καλη του τυχη πηγαινε ενας φιλος του Αμερικη και γυρναγε σε 1 εβδομαδα. Ετσι του εδωσε το iPhone και αυτος πηγε σε applestore , οπου του το αντικατεστησαν χωρις πολλα-πολλα παρολο που ηταν jailbroken..
> 
> Μια χαρα!!


Καρακ@λόφαρδος δηλαδή...  :One thumb up:  Μπράβο.  :One thumb up: 

Εμένα μου έπεσε χθές (πάλι) σε άσφαλτο απο την τσέπη (δεν ήμουν καλά τότε, ο πονόλαιμος έφερε γερό πυρετό και πονούσα ολόκληρος με το οτιδήποτε...  :Sad: ), έφαγε 3 τούμπες περιστροφικά μέχρι που *σύρθηκε με την οθόνη* (στο 1+ μέτρο πήγε).  :Crying:  Χ@στηκα πάνω μου.  :Scared:  
Thank God, απλά έσπασε ένα μικρό-ασήμαντο κομματάκι στο πλαστικό διπλα ακριβώς που βρίσκεται το ηχείο...

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Καρακ@λόφαρδος δηλαδή...  Μπράβο. 
> 
> Εμένα μου έπεσε χθές (πάλι) σε άσφαλτο απο την τσέπη (δεν ήμουν καλά τότε, ο πονόλαιμος έφερε γερό πυρετό και πονούσα ολόκληρος με το οτιδήποτε... ), έφαγε 3 τούμπες περιστροφικά μέχρι που *σύρθηκε με την οθόνη* (στο 1+ μέτρο πήγε).  Χ@στηκα πάνω μου.  
> Thank God, απλά έσπασε ένα μικρό-ασήμαντο κομματάκι στο πλαστικό διπλα ακριβώς που βρίσκεται το ηχείο...


Τι ακριβώς έκανες και σου έπεσε;;  :ROFL:  Γιατί για απλό περπάτημα δεν το κόβω...

----------


## haHa

> Καρακ@λόφαρδος δηλαδή...  Μπράβο.


Και λιγα λες!!
Σε μια εβδομαδα (συγκεκριμενα σε 6 μερες) αφοτου του χαλασε, ειχε καινουριο στα χερια του!!

Η κ@λοφαρδια ηταν και στο γεγονος οτι ετυχε και εφευγε φιλος του για Αμερικη την επομενη μερα που χαλασε το κινητο!
Αν ειναι δυνατον!






> Εμένα μου έπεσε χθές (πάλι) σε άσφαλτο απο την τσέπη (δεν ήμουν καλά τότε, ο πονόλαιμος έφερε γερό πυρετό και πονούσα ολόκληρος με το οτιδήποτε... ), έφαγε 3 τούμπες περιστροφικά μέχρι που σύρθηκε με την οθόνη (στο 1+ μέτρο πήγε). Χ@στηκα πάνω μου.
> Thank God, απλά έσπασε ένα μικρό-ασήμαντο κομματάκι στο πλαστικό διπλα ακριβώς που βρίσκεται το ηχείο...


Παλι καλα!!
Η οθονη (ιδιαιτερα το touch της) ειναι αρκετα ευαισθητη στις πτωσεις απο οτι εχω καταλαβει..

----------


## RyDeR

> Τι ακριβώς έκανες και σου έπεσε;;  Γιατί για απλό περπάτημα δεν το κόβω...


Απλά πήγα να το βγάλω απο την τσέπη!

Σου είπα, ο πονόλαιμος μ'ανέβασε πολύ πυρετό και επειδή ήμουν Θεσσαλονίκη για δουλειά ήμουν ώρες έτσι... Έγινα λιώμα.  :Sad: 

Δεν μπορούσα να σφίξω τίποτα, τελείως off...  :Sad:

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Απλά πήγα να το βγάλω απο την τσέπη!
> 
> Σου είπα, ο πονόλαιμος μ'ανέβασε πολύ πυρετό και επειδή ήμουν Θεσσαλονίκη για δουλειά ήμουν ώρες έτσι... Έγινα λιώμα. 
> 
> Δεν μπορούσα να σφίξω τίποτα, τελείως off...


1ον περαστικά
2ον αν έχεις ακόμα εγγύηση κάνε restore-flash με νέα firmwares συνέχεια μέχρι να τα παίξει να το στείλεις έξω να σου δώσουν άλλο  :Razz:

----------


## RyDeR

> 1ον περαστικά
> 2ον αν έχεις ακόμα εγγύηση κάνε restore-flash με νέα firmwares συνέχεια μέχρι να τα παίξει να το στείλεις έξω να σου δώσουν άλλο


1oν: Ευχαριστώ πολύ, με αντιβίωση την έβγαλα.  :Sad: 
2ον: Δεν έπαθε τίποτα! Απλά έσπασε ένα κομματάκι πλαστικού, φαίνεται αν το προσέξεις καλά μόνο.  :Smile:

----------


## ownagE_

Χθες βρέθηκε μια μέθοδος που αφαιρεί το DRM (ή το παραπλανεί  :Razz: ) απο τις εφαρμογές του AppStore.
Αποτέλεσμα..?
Από τότε πέφτουν βροχή οι .. :Whistle: .. εφαρμογές.
PM 4 more  :Razz:

----------


## Flareman

> Χθες βρέθηκε μια μέθοδος που αφαιρεί το DRM (ή το παραπλανεί ) απο τις εφαρμογές του AppStore.
> Αποτέλεσμα..?
> Από τότε πέφτουν βροχή οι .... εφαρμογές.
> PM 4 more


Ρίξε ένα PM να χαρείς... με ενδιαφέρει το τεχνικό κομμάτι - για επιμόρφωση καθαρά, καταλαβαίνεις :Wink:

----------


## haHa

> Χθες βρέθηκε μια μέθοδος που αφαιρεί το DRM (ή το παραπλανεί ) απο τις εφαρμογές του AppStore.
> Αποτέλεσμα..?
> Από τότε πέφτουν βροχή οι .... εφαρμογές.
> PM 4 more





> Ρίξε ένα PM να χαρείς... με ενδιαφέρει το τεχνικό κομμάτι - για επιμόρφωση καθαρά, καταλαβαίνεις



Και απο εδω ενα πμ...
Να διαβασουμε και κατι τωρα που καλοκαιριασε..  :Razz:

----------


## Wolverine

> Χθες βρέθηκε μια μέθοδος που αφαιρεί το DRM (ή το παραπλανεί ) απο τις εφαρμογές του AppStore.
> Αποτέλεσμα..?
> Από τότε πέφτουν βροχή οι .... εφαρμογές.
> PM 4 more



Ε στείλε και ένα πμ από εδώ να είμαι προετοιμασμένος. :Smile:

----------


## ownagE_

Εφυγε το PM και στους 3 σας.
Wolverine ελπιζω να μην εννοεις κατι κακό  :Pirateflag:   :Lock:   :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: Theos πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 35 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Κάντε ένα κόπο να δείτε κι αυτό..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QiNTC6mSrnU

Φοβερή εφαρμογή.. θα την εγκαταστήσω τώρα  :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: Theos πρόσθεσε 30 λεπτά και 51 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Δυστυχως μου βγαζει το error που σας περιεγραψα στο PM  :Sad:

----------


## ownagE_

Problems fixed. Everything fine  :Very Happy:

----------


## ownagE_

Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται για iTunes + XP *x64* -> εδώ η λύση.
Το δοκίμασα τώρα μόλις και δουλεύει μια χαρά.

----------

